# jewel cichlid fry



## nicklaz4 (Mar 13, 2012)

So i was wondering i have a mating pair of jewel cichlids and i was wonder around how many fry they can have at one time. I have heard that they can have twenty five up to a hundred and fifty is this true[/i]


----------



## oldwheat (Dec 24, 2007)

Depending somewhat on which species of hemichromis that is involved, they can often have spawns of up to around 500.


----------



## RifterFish (Feb 5, 2012)

yes, around 200-300 is about right. But they are very sensitive fish as fry and most of them will die, leaving about 25-30. The pair can spawn every 2-3 weeks but will let the fry eat the eggs until they reach about 1 -2 inch, then the male starts to get irritable and will begin chases the juveniles. Unless you are prepared to tank lots and lots of fish, let them breed in a community tank (over 55 gallons) and let nature takes its course. You can get overwhelmed with jewel fry pretty quick. They are egg laying machines.


----------

